# Skin Tag? *pic*



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

One of our friends goats has a skin tag on her teat, just like what people get.... They were wondering if she would be disqualified if she was shown?

Thank you!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Skin Tag?*

yes if it is a dairy goat she can not be shown. She also is not eligable for registration. She should be sold as a pet only or used for meat as it is a genetic issue. The parents should be checked and also should never be bred to eachother again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Skin Tag?*

ok thank you I will let them know.....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Skin Tag?*

yes sorry :sigh: it is called a teat spur


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Skin Tag?*

I haven't been able to find any pics of teat spurs and it looks just like a skin tag people get, I will let them know that.... Thanks again Logan.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Skin Tag?*

yes they can be very tiny like a skin tag and range all the way up t what would be considered a double teat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Skin Tag?*

ok good to know....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Skin Tag?*

It would depend on if it has an orifice in it, how big it is, when she got it, ect. I've seen plenty of goats with bumps and what not on their teats. I was even sold a goat with clean teats and a double orifice on the teat once. As long as it's not big, no orifices and looks like it's just a skin tag a judge wouldn't disqualify you. But if it's really big and looks like a teat or squirts milk then yes, there would be an issue.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Skin Tag?*

No it is tiny and there is no orifice, it looks just like a skin tag not a teat..... So they should be fine to show her?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Skin Tag?*

It may not be a teat issue at all...so I wouldn't be totally concerned just yet. I guess i'd have to take a look...if she were mine...i'd probably be selling her...depending on what it looks like.

Ya know, the whole extra teat...spur...fish teats etc....there are many breeders out there who just snip defects like that off and treat them like the rest of the goats. I know of one ND breeder...who is very well known...actually just snips off any extra teats like that and will still use the animal in their breeding program. There was a doe I was looking at purchasing until the breeder told me she had several extra teats at birth and just snipped them off. This doe was registered and everything. I couldn't believe it because I had been told to never cross the parents again and sell the animal as a pet or cull it...but this person actually just continues using them...it was really shocking. Then after I found that out...there was an article in Dairy Goat Journal I think it was where another breeder doesn't cull his goats with extra teats...also just snips the defects off and continues using and registering them and their offspring...really I couldn't believe breeders actually do this. I think they also said this is something many breeders do, but don't disclose.

That is something i'd never do...i've always sold any kids with an issue like that as pets only and made sure the buyers were well aware of the teat issue. I had 2 or 3 kids so far that had a teat issue and they were wethered and the doelings sold as pets only. The parents were never rebred. So I don't know...I guess there are breeders out there that see a defect like that as no big deal at all...others treat it like a big deal and cull or sell those animals accordingly.

Sorry that was a little off topic...this thread just kind of reminded me of that. I'll see if I can't find that article from DGJ.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Skin Tag?*

I have a doe with a spurred teat. She milks and kids fine, so I breed her anyways. Others tell me not to, some tell me its whatever. Really, its all to the breeders discretion. Phoebe is not registered so I don't show her, but just because she has an extra teat I don't cull or sell her. Her babies come out without the defect most of the time, so I just be sure to let the new buyer know. OH!, but I do wether her bucklings.

And yes, very off topic now . . . .

Back to topic:
Could you get a picture of it? I'd be interested to see what it looks like. You could try showing her one time, and if she gets disqualified or penalized, you'll know. Could always just be personal preference of a judge.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Skin Tag?*

A pic will help us determine what it is exactly. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Skin Tag?*

I will see if they can get a pic.....

I think they said they are going to try and show her and see what happens...... but if you get DQed doesn't ADGA pull their papers?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Skin Tag?*

ok they sent me a pic, here it is......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am not seeing it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

hang on..... it is hard to see... oh and they said don't mind her bad haircut lol!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

It looks exactly like the type of pimples my does get they never seem to go away either. They make the skin all dark....


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I personally don't think that qualifies as a teat spur... at least not in boers. It looks more like a mole or pimple to me. But I wouldn't *think* it would disqualify her


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

That looks like a mole to me too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So they should be able to show her fine?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's a mole.  You can show her fine. And no, the registry can't/wont take your papers. They have never taken someone's papers.

I saw a double teated buck at a show once,(VERY obvious double teat) and all they did was dismiss the buck from the ring, thats it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok that is great I'll let them know!!!

I thought I read somewhere that they would pull the papers so you can't reg. the kids.... but that is good to know too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yes... I agree ...she is just fine... :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I also would have to agree. :thumb: Looks fine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your help! :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem... :grouphug: :wink:


----------

